# Hall of shame



## fairlie

I nibbled two holes in my mummys best duvet cover.


----------



## dmgalley

But he is so cute and clearly sorry.....

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## RuthMill

Aw he wants to get up and about!!


----------



## dio.ren

Aww baby Rufus you are so cute with that guilty look on your face I think your mommy needs to give you a kiss


----------



## fairlie

He is getting plenty of kisses this morning.


----------



## Marzi

So misunderstood - he was actually killing a dangerous poisonous spider that was hiding in the cover. You should appreciate his valiant effort to keep you safe and give him a nice chew toy to destroy while you are busy beautifying windows etc.


----------



## RangerC

I am adding this one to the hall of shame - my eldest daughter's Mulberry scarf.
Barney=dog house.


----------



## fairlie

I think Marzi is on to something here. Barney having the same exact technique validates her theory. They bite small holes to confuse the spider, then when it runs they do a big chomp motion and get it in one fell swoop. Hopefully it will put a stop to the spider bites that HO is covered with!


----------



## RuthMill

At least it's not the gusset of your knickers... Found another pair today.. The gusset this time!! 

I would not be happy if that was my mulberry scarf though eeek!


----------



## Cat 53

Went in my bedroom the other day and there was some fluff on the floor. I threw it in the bin thinking 'where did that come from?' It was only as I turned towards the bed and saw a mound of the stuff that I realised what Max had done. Chewed through the duvet cover and the duvet and had happily pulled some of the stuffing out! Bedroom doors are now firmly shut. Oh yes and he ate the finger off one of my husbands best leather gloves! 

I think Max became confused when attempting to bury his ball. I've noticed he Buries his ball under his blanket and it leads to him then chewing said blanket. The Muppet!


----------



## Mazzapoo

This is very very funny - Fairlie (and Cat53) you'll have add patchworking to your list of handy talents  I can sympathise with the scarf too, Poppy chomped a hole into one my sister knitted for me  (haven't told her). No random gussets hanging around here so far as yet Ruth but it's only a matter of time, the utility room is like a larder to her.

I must say you're all incredibly calm about it though. Is it just because there isn't an 'annoyed/livid/ready to rehome the dog' font on here? Otherwise, could someone please have a word with Neil for me because Poppy very kindly made a lovely and interesting new hole in his favourite hat the other day and it was very nearly divorce (and we're not even married!!!).


----------



## RuthMill

Awk there's worse crimes in the world! Cockapoos put everything in to perspective!


----------



## Cat 53

What's done is done. Get over it and move on....and make sure you attempt to chew proof the house! He was called a few names to be honest (none of them printable) ! But I know it wasn't done out of naughtiness it just felt so good to him. Yeah! I still love my boy!


----------



## Marzi

I love dogs - they taught my kids to pick up things that they didn't want chewed.
Neil, I'm sure is old enough to put his hat away in a safe place (like in a locked cupboard in the house next door )
Dot is so funny - we spend our whole lives saying 'Dot what have you got?' You rescue one thing - wellington boot, sock, piece of paper, shoe, tv remote and then two seconds later she has something else.... It is so much worse at the moment because she is enormously bored of her post spay recuperation time... she needs a long walk with lots of play time with other dogs. At the moment I have to keep her awy from Kiki and Inzi because she just flies at them and bounces off their heads with an ear firmly clamped in her jaws


----------



## GorgeousGeorge

Haha Marzi my friend said to me at the weekend I wonder how many times we say George what are you doing? George where are you? If you leave things where they can get them then it is our fault!! as I found out with me new birkenstock sandles when George was 6 months old  and also gussetless knickers. When he is at my friends house he always manages to find socks her sons leave in the bathroom/bedroom when they leave doors open? Bless him its such fun for him I how can you be cross when its our fault if thing are easy pickings :ilmc:


----------



## RangerC

GorgeousGeorge said:


> Haha Marzi my friend said to me at the weekend I wonder how many times we say George what are you doing? George where are you? If you leave things where they can get them then it is our fault!! as I found out with me new birkenstock sandles when George was 6 months old  and also gussetless knickers. When he is at my friends house he always manages to find socks her sons leave in the bathroom/bedroom when they leave doors open? Bless him its such fun for him I how can you be cross when its our fault if thing are easy pickings :ilmc:


I so agree. My daughter had asked me to hand wash the scarf and I had put it on the clothes horse in the laundry room (but stupidly not out of jumping reach) ready to do. We had left him on his own some time over Christmas and all gone out and as he only has access to the halls, landings and laundry room when we are out, he had not surprisingly thought he would fetch the scarf to use as a pillow. There he was when we returned, happily asleep on the rather expensive and now holey pillow.

I am hoping this phase will peter out. Barney is one next month - I know Dudley is a bit older but please, please give me some hope. :question:


----------



## fairlie

Rufus is three. He nibbles less often, but he still nibbles.


----------



## RangerC

fairlie said:


> Rufus is three. He nibbles less often, but he still nibbles.





:cry2:


----------



## Lexi&Beemer

There was a similar thread before Christmas. Louis Vuitton purse strap, Burberry watch strap, love seat cushion, love seat armrest, multiple pairs of underwear, socks, bras, a bag with their pictures on that I was going to give away as a present,... The list does seen to go on. Though they seem to go for the lower dollar items now. But then they look soooo cute. How can you be mad at them? I figured if housebreaking was my responsibility then them accessing my things also my responsibility. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## RangerC

I remember - I posted a list on that too of what barney had chewed!!! He's moved on to more expensive items now. It's also while we don't let him have free run of the house. He's like a toddler that needs constant supervision.
Having said that - :ilmc: of course!


----------



## Tinman

Lexi&Beemer said:


> There was a similar thread before Christmas. Louis Vuitton purse strap, Burberry watch strap, love seat cushion, love seat armrest, multiple pairs of underwear, socks, bras, a bag with their pictures on that I was going to give away as a present,... The list does seen to go on. Though they seem to go for the lower dollar items now. But then they look soooo cute. How can you be mad at them? I figured if housebreaking was my responsibility then them accessing my things also my responsibility.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


It's a good job you are so forgiving - dogs have no idea of value.....,. Bless them! 
I learnt quickly to put things out of reach of wreck it Ralph, I've only ever lost one sandal to him (one that I liked very much!!)


----------



## Tinman

RangerC said:


> I am adding this one to the hall of shame - my eldest daughter's Mulberry scarf.
> Barney=dog house.


I think she should thank Barney for making her much loved expensive designer item, haute couture with the distressed look - very now!!


----------



## fairlie

Tinman said:


> I think she should thank Barney for making her much loved expensive designer item, haute couture with the distressed look - very now!!


Wabi sabi is the word you are looking for Tracey.


----------



## Lexi&Beemer

Tinman said:


> It's a good job you are so forgiving - dogs have no idea of value.....,. Bless them!
> I learnt quickly to put things out of reach of wreck it Ralph, I've only ever lost one sandal to him (one that I liked very much!!)


It really is important that they are so cute. Of I forgot to mention a pair of prescription glass frames. I mean I needed a new pair anyway but, this has been one expensive year with these two. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JasperBlack

Jasper's wall of shame! Lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## JasperBlack

Middle one was wrong







And he's always been partial to pants/knickers from and early age!















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## fairlie

Oh Jasper, you live like a king. Not only baskets full of goodies to play with and eat but also rugs and ladies lingerie too. Lucky boy!


----------



## Lottierachel

Chewers anonymous:

Hi everyone. My name is Tilly, and I have a chewing problem. So far I have destroyed:

- 2 pairs of slippers
- a pair of high heels
- 2 flips flops (the left one if two different pairs)
- a MacBook charger
- at least 6 full toilet rolls
- my daddy's ray bans (they tasted extra expensive!)
- 4 pairs of mummy's pants
- more socks than I can count
- 3 pens
- a chunky knit cushion with big tasty buttons
- the mat by the back door
- 5 nylon leads (mummy has finally taken the hint and bought me a leather one)
- 2 toy boxes
- a pack of scouring sponges
- a letter that my great granny sent to my mummy

I think I need help! 

I do look cute though, even when I'm being naughty


----------



## Lottierachel

I AM getting better at putting things out of her reach - honest!!


----------



## Tinman

Oh Tilly the terror you made me laugh - the perfect match for wreck it Ralph! X


----------



## Lottierachel

Tinman said:


> Oh Tilly the terror you made me laugh - the perfect match for wreck it Ralph! X


I think she could give him a run for his money! X


----------



## Tinman

Lottierachel said:


> I think she could give him a run for his money! X


Haha I think she could, the only sunglasses he has chewed were billy spider man ones, he was very upset - I was just very relieved they weren't my designer ones!


----------



## RangerC

I don't think I'd dare make a list of the things Barney has destroyed, I would start crying.

We live in a two storey house so I am forever putting things on the first or second step ready to take up, or down. Did I tell you guys about the money I put on the stairs ...... Won't make that mistake again. Our neighbour who works in a bank said the bank wouldn't honour it as one of the numbers was missing but OH took Barney along to the bank with him and, along with OH sweet talking the bank clerks and Barney's sweet puppy face they fell in love with him (barney not the OH) and said "no problem". Phew.


----------



## Tinman

RangerC said:


> I don't think I'd dare make a list of the things Barney has destroyed, I would start crying.
> 
> We live in a two storey house so I am forever putting things on the first or second step ready to take up, or down. Did I tell you guys about the money I put on the stairs ...... Won't make that mistake again. Our neighbour who works in a bank said the bank wouldn't honour it as one of the numbers was missing but OH took Barney along to the bank with him and, along with OH sweet talking the bank clerks and Barney's sweet puppy face they fell in love with him (barney not the OH) and said "no problem". Phew.


Haha - who could say no to a cute puppy Barney face "priceless!" X


----------



## Lottierachel

RangerC said:


> I don't think I'd dare make a list of the things Barney has destroyed, I would start crying.
> 
> We live in a two storey house so I am forever putting things on the first or second step ready to take up, or down. Did I tell you guys about the money I put on the stairs ...... Won't make that mistake again. Our neighbour who works in a bank said the bank wouldn't honour it as one of the numbers was missing but OH took Barney along to the bank with him and, along with OH sweet talking the bank clerks and Barney's sweet puppy face they fell in love with him (barney not the OH) and said "no problem". Phew.


Ah yes, that reminds me! I had to go into the bank and ask for a new ISA book as someone had chewed it. Embarrassing.

Even more embarrassing when I had to go back in two weeks later because that same somebody had chewed the new one as well!!


----------



## Tinman

Lottierachel said:


> Ah yes, that reminds me! I had to go into the bank and ask for a new ISA book as someone had chewed it. Embarrassing.
> 
> Even more embarrassing when I had to go back in two weeks later because that same somebody had chewed the new one as well!!


Tilly!!!!........ 
I'm beginning to think you just tempt her with far too many chewable, irresistible, forbidden goodies!


----------



## JasperBlack

Oh Tilly you little monkey pants! After a long day that gave me such a giggle!! They get away with so much because they are just so cute 😍😍


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Grove

RangerC said:


> I am adding this one to the hall of shame - my eldest daughter's Mulberry scarf.
> Barney=dog house.


I think Barney is a misunderstood artist. He was clearly attempting a paw print cut out design on the scarf but his efforts were interrupted


----------



## Grove

I don't think Gandhi has destroyed anything yet. He prefers to seek out slightly smaller objects or poisonous plants and then swallow them, generally resulting in a trip to the vet. At least with the destroyers you get to go shopping


----------



## fairlie

Grove said:


> At least with the destroyers you get to go shopping


Now that is putting a positive spin on things! 

Shopping list (created by Rufus)

duvet cover
5 seatbelts
multiple cushions
a dozen or so stuffed animals
drywall


----------



## RuthMill

Lottierachel said:


> Ah yes, that reminds me! I had to go into the bank and ask for a new ISA book as someone had chewed it. Embarrassing.
> 
> Even more embarrassing when I had to go back in two weeks later because that same somebody had chewed the new one as well!!


Definitely a "the dog ate my homework moment" hahaha!




fairlie said:


> Now that is putting a positive spin on things!
> 
> Shopping list (created by Rufus)
> 
> duvet cover
> 5 seatbelts
> multiple cushions
> a dozen or so stuffed animals
> drywall


Haha! Go Rufus!

Nina's list is 

Knickers
Knickers
Knickers
Knickers
Knickers

You get the picture! I no longer buy expensive ones.. Not least until she is over her knicker faze!


----------



## fairlie

More fun to shop for knickers (we call them panties for girls, underwear, underpants or skivvies for boys) than for drywall! 

Are knickers for boys too? (STICTLY in the literal sense, no going for the obvious opening here please!)


----------



## RuthMill

We actually call them pants in our house. 

Generally pants for girls and boxers/trucks for boys I think. 

I used knickers because I thought if I said pants, some might think I meant trousers...


----------



## JasperBlack

I do that to Ruth, I say knickers on here but pants normally! Jasper can't come upstairs without being on a knicker hunt! I had some gorgeous designer ones that got mixed up in the wash pile I dumped in front of the washing machine, ooooops!!! Obviously he likes the silky ones.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## RuthMill

JasperBlack said:


> I do that to Ruth, I say knickers on here but pants normally! Jasper can't come upstairs without being on a knicker hunt! I had some gorgeous designer ones that got mixed up in the wash pile I dumped in front of the washing machine, ooooops!!! Obviously he likes the silky ones.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


Yes! Silky lace! Hmmm. Expensive taste these cockapoos!


----------



## fairlie

The mother in me cannot help but ask...why are you young ladies leaving your expensive silky underwear all over the floor, bed, chair etc...where your dogs can get them!?


----------



## dio.ren

JasperBlack said:


> I do that to Ruth, I say knickers on here but pants normally! Jasper can't come upstairs without being on a knicker hunt! I had some gorgeous designer ones that got mixed up in the wash pile I dumped in front of the washing machine, ooooops!!! Obviously he likes the silky ones.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


Ha! Maybe you should get a few pairs of granny panties to throw around that way if he chews them it won't matter They aren't designer for sure


----------



## Grove

Bridget jones pants


----------



## fairlie

Renee when did you sneak over and photograph my undies?


----------



## dio.ren

fairlie said:


> Renee when did you sneak over and photograph my undies?


Ha! I was trying to get a picture of you but only managed to get the panties ha! I was hiding in the deep snowbanks


----------



## fairlie

We wondered why the dogs were barking so much!


----------



## dio.ren

I got stuck in the snowbank and fell over by the time I managed to get up I saw this


----------



## Grove

Hahahahahahhahhahaha!


----------



## fairlie

Yup, that was me alright!  But I'm calling the police for the trespassing and I DO have your photo!


----------



## RuthMill

fairlie said:


> The mother in me cannot help but ask...why are you young ladies leaving your expensive silky underwear all over the floor, bed, chair etc...where your dogs can get them!?


Hand wash only, so they dry on the clothes horse and it's from there that they have been stolen! Definitely not on the floor indeed! Well not all the time! 



dio.ren said:


> Ha! Maybe you should get a few pairs of granny panties to throw around that way if he chews them it won't matter They aren't designer for sure


Haha! Definitely good ones there!


----------



## dio.ren

fairlie said:


> Yup, that was me alright!  But I'm calling the police for the trespassing and I DO have your photo!


I accidentally left one of these behind in the snow as I ran for my life so if you would be so kind as to return it when the snow melts


----------



## fairlie

Ok, I'll keep it and we'll reunite the pair when we meet in real life when Ruth comes!


----------



## Tinman

Haha so funny - fairlie peeping through the curtains!!! :laugh::laugh::laugh:
Well caught on camera renee! X


----------



## dio.ren

She didn't seem happy guess she didn't have her wine


----------



## fairlie

Tracey I am hurt that you won't make the effort to come and visit Canada along with Ruth to meet Donna et al.


----------



## DB1

fairlie said:


> The mother in me cannot help but ask...why are you young ladies leaving your expensive silky underwear all over the floor, bed, chair etc...where your dogs can get them!?


I have to agree with this, of course it makes it so much easier to keep mine away from Dudley as he does not go upstairs (he could have a field day if he did). Lottie I am surprised a clean and tidy girl like yourself has left so much around for Tilly to get hold of!! I'm sure I could have written pages of items had Dudley had the chance, his puppyhood has been the only time my house has been really tidy as we had to have everything out of reach and put away. Of course now he has settled down a lot the house is covered in clutter again. 
Think if I was Ruth I may be just a little scared of the people I was going to visit...!


----------



## RuthMill

Hahaha!


----------



## fairlie

DB1 said:


> Think if I was Ruth I may be just a little scared of the people I was going to visit...!


I know, just think of Renee crawling around in the woods late at night in high heeled flippers!


----------



## RuthMill

Hahahaha


----------



## dio.ren

And what about you Fairlie going around in that ridiculous disguise


----------



## Tinman

dio.ren said:


> And what about you Fairlie going around in that ridiculous disguise


I don't think it's a disguise, I think she thinks men in drag are style icons and has modelled herself on one....  
Such mystery surrounding fairlie


----------



## RuthMill

I think Fairlie looks like a cross between Meryl Streep and Judy Dench. That's in my minds eye.


----------



## fairlie

RuthMill said:


> I think Fairlie looks like a cross between Meryl Streep and Judy Dench. That's in my minds eye.


I'd give my eye teeth to look like either of them!


----------



## RuthMill

This is my interpretation of Fairlie out of disguise!


----------



## Tinman

Love it - have you found a new arty app Ruth?? The inner artists is desperate to get out! X
Good work


----------



## Tinman

I love how fairlie only has 6 strands of hair and some very dodgy fingers haha xx


----------



## Tinman

Rufus is looking good though x


----------



## RuthMill

Tinman said:


> Love it - have you found a new arty app Ruth?? The inner artists is desperate to get out! X
> Good work





Tinman said:


> I love how fairlie only has 6 strands of hair and some very dodgy fingers haha xx





Tinman said:


> Rufus is looking good though x


Haha! Yes a new app! I know sad of me! I can't draw at all, just having fun 

Poor Fairlie! I know! I need to work on my life drawing! Haha!


----------



## Tinman

RuthMill said:


> Haha! Yes a new app! I know sad of me! I can't draw at all, just having fun
> 
> Poor Fairlie! I know! I need to work on my life drawing! Haha!


For all we know Ruth,,it could be very realistic - like looking in a mirror! Maybe this is a very accurate image of her, hence why she is keeping herself mysteriously undercover


----------



## fairlie

Wish I was that skinny! Ruth is clearly still suffering from the illusion that I am Gina Gershwin.

I do love your drawings Ruth. Can you do one of Rufus wearing his equafleece for me?


----------



## RuthMill

fairlie said:


> Wish I was that skinny! Ruth is clearly still suffering from the illusion that I am Gina Gershwin.
> 
> I do love your drawings Ruth. Can you do one of Rufus wearing his equafleece for me?


Haha! Are you sure you want one? I feel like such a kid!! Lol!


----------



## Tinman

RuthMill said:


> Haha! Are you sure you want one? I feel like such a kid!! Lol!


The pics are great Ruth, - the personal touch makes them even better .... Masterpieces even x


----------



## RuthMill

Well you're too kind!


----------



## dio.ren

RuthMill said:


> Haha! Are you sure you want one? I feel like such a kid!! Lol!


Feeling like a kid is good I feel like one daily sometimes I even have coloring books for when I am bored sounds silly but it's fun!


----------



## RuthMill

Ok I am almost too embarrassed to post this but as you asked Fairlie, here is my attempt of Rufus! I really need to practice! Drawing on an iPad is not easy and I am not an artist!

Here is Rufus with Fairlie in the background carrying a lot of love!


----------



## dio.ren

That is so cute Ruth it does look like him. I love it!! If you are up to a challenge try Molly with all her spots it will be a hard one Who knows one day you might be a famous artist it would be great for a childrens book


----------



## RuthMill

I can't believe I posted it! I know you guys wouldn't poke fun I guess! Haha!


----------



## dio.ren

Maybe for our next poo calendar we can have drawings of them instead of "the real thing" I like that it looks child like it's adorable!


----------



## fairlie

Wowza! No child could do that, it is wonderful and I mean it. It may be called naive art or folk art but Ruth could have a second career painting those for people! I want a hard copy Ruth, how can I get it?

Thank you!!! (to heck with the one exclamation mark rule!)


----------



## RuthMill

You're joking aren't you? I'm laughing my head off here!


----------



## dio.ren

I really love them and I'm not lying


----------



## fairlie

I really love it too and I am not joking or lying.


----------



## RuthMill

Hahaha!!! Sorry I shouldn't poke fun at you liking my finger painting!


----------



## dio.ren

See that is 2 people and I know Tracey likes them so there....they are so cute! Very unique!


----------



## RuthMill

Fairlie, you sent an empty PM!


----------



## dio.ren

My sister draws and I know she would love this She likes stuff that is different!


----------



## fairlie

I was speechless your art is so good!


----------



## RuthMill

dio.ren said:


> My sister draws and I know she would love this She likes stuff that is different!





fairlie said:


> I was speechless your art is so good!


You are both nutters!


----------



## fairlie

RuthMill said:


> You are both nutters!


and proud of it!


----------



## dio.ren

RuthMill said:


> You are both nutters!


That's nice We are Canadian maybe that's why


----------



## dio.ren

Back home in Nova Scotia there was this lady that painted and it looked childish and no one thought it was worth anything. Anyhow when she passed away her paintings were worth a lot of money. The were simplistic but very cute. Here is a link she lived about 20 minutes from where I grew up! https://www.google.ca/search?q=maud...NKMTe2QXrkIGYAw&ved=0CEUQsAQ&biw=1032&bih=717


----------



## RuthMill

Love those! That is true talent!


----------



## dio.ren

So are yours Ruth! I want a Molly one!


----------



## RuthMill

I will do a Molly one!!


----------



## fairlie

I told you! I know what I am talking about when it comes to art (nothing else really), naive art is very "in" right now. Ruth can make a killing selling cockapoo art.


----------



## dio.ren

fairlie said:


> I told you! I know what I am talking about when it comes to art (nothing else really), naive art is very "in" right now. Ruth can make a killing selling cockapoo art.


Did you ever hear about Maud Lewis?? She lived so poorly which is sad!


----------



## fairlie

Just back form buying peanuts for the birdfeeders, Rufus must have heard HO admonishing me about my coffee consumption because he finished off a half cup with two milks two sugars quite happily while I shopped.


----------



## RuthMill

fairlie said:


> Just back form buying peanuts for the birdfeeders, Rufus must have heard HO admonishing me about my coffee consumption because he finished off a half cup with two milks two sugars quite happily while I shopped.


Naughty!! 

Lola is partial to a coffee... She cannot be left alone with a cup of coffee on the coffee table.


----------



## JasperBlack

I so love his mulberry jumper! X


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------

